# Rapido 924F -waste bin



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell how they make use of the waste bin{?} located in the door. We have tried putting a plastic bag in it but when full is difficult to get out and the front doesn't come off.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

mr2 said:


> Can anyone tell how they make use of the waste bin{?} located in the door. We have tried putting a plastic bag in it but when full is difficult to get out and the front doesn't come off.


I put the newspaper in it.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Our Fleurette has a similar fitting in the door, we use ours to store packets of crisps :roll:


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Whatever it is in the door of our Rapido continues to puzzle me. The front of ours is held on with Velcro-like fixings but doesn't take too much encouraging to fall off. As a bin it would be of little use. We keep spare supermarket bags in it as we often use these outside the Rapido as waste bins.

Then we have what we think is a waste bin - a deep textile bag in the unit that oulls out under the sink drainer. We put swingbin liners in this held in place by pegs. We will probably be told that this has another purpose! French bread store? 

By the way I like the bottle rack at the bottom of the pull out unit. Only the French would think about this!

Overall I find the quality of the interior fittings very good and I am impressed with the attention to detail. The front curtains are of excellent quality and quite thick.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You need one of these...


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

I do! I do! Where did you get that from? Nice use of space.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

see this MHF thread


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours is similar, useless for rubbish as it's impossible to get a full bag of rubbish out of it. We use it to store shopping bags, Alan.


----------

